# Firefox auf zwei rechnern...



## SpitfireXP (14. März 2005)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe da mal ein kleines anliegen.
Mal zur vorgeschichte...
Ich will mir in nächster zeit eine neue Homepage aufbauen, und dabei auch Flash verwenden.....
Darum wäre es ja nicht schlecht auch Flash zu installieren.
Ich habe mir den Firefox runtergeladen und ihn mit ein paar problemem als root auch installiert bekommen...
Danach das flash packet runtergeladen und installiert, sowie die dateien manuel kopiert...
Mein problem ist
1. Kann ich firefox nicht über alt+f2 starten, ebensowenig wenn ich einen link anklicke z.b. von kmail aus.
2. Kann ich kein Flash anzeigen lassen
3. kann ich es nicht als benutzer installieren.
da alles ist nun 1-2 monate her...

Ich habe auch noch einen Laptop bei mir, mit dem ich das alles auch mal versucht habe.
Firefox runtergeladen, und auf "firefox-installer" geklickt.
Schon kam ein fenster mit der installation-routine das alles erledigte...
Das habe ich erst als root, und danach als benutzer gemacht...
Danach im Web gesurft, und flash über firefox installieren lassen.
Und da klappt alles einwandfrei...
Auf beiden systemem ist Suse9.1 installiert.

Kann mir einer helfen?
Ich bin auch über ICQ zu erreichen... : 155445548
P.S.: ich arbeite noch nicht allzulang mit Suse/Linux
Danke


----------



## imweasel (15. März 2005)

Hi,

wieso installierst du Firefox als root

Egal. Du solltest mal überprüfen ob das Flash-Plugin auch zu 100% richtig installiert ist, indem du in die Adressleiste von Firefox *aboutlugins* eingibst.

Folgendes Eintrag sollte vorhanden sein:

*application/x-shockwave-flash 	Macromedia Flash movie 	swf 	Ja*

Wenn nicht, ist bei deiner Installation etwas falsch gelaufen.


----------



## SpitfireXP (15. März 2005)

Ist alles richtig installiert...
Wird ja auch alles richtig erkannt......
Aber ich kann ja auch nicht aus anderen anwendungen firefox starten.
Also wird da schon was bei der installation falsch gelaufen sein...
Zumal ich die Installations-routine nicht nochmal starten kann...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Ich glaub nicht so ganz dass da was falsch gelaufen ist.
Guck mal:
KDE Control Center -> KDE Components -> Component Chooser -> Web Browser

Da stellst Du einfach den Firefox ein und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## DasTEO (26. März 2005)

Was nun aber, wenn in diesem Component Chooser die Option Web-Browser gar nicht aufgefuehrt wird... so wie bei mir?

Email Client
Embedded Text Editor
Terminal Emulator

Das sind die Moeglichkeiten die ich zur Auswahl habe. Wuerde aber auch gern FireFox zum Standard Browser machen. Das einzige, was ich zuweisen konnte, waren die Dateitypen .html .htm speziell fuer einen anderen Browser.

Musz man sich spezielle Erweiterungen fuer diese KDE Komponente herunterladen und einbinden?

Mein Linux ist eine Mandrake Distribution (Downloadversion 9,2 - 3 CDs )
Benutzt wird KDE 3.x

HIIIIIIILFEEEE


----------



## SpitfireXP (26. März 2005)

Das habe ich mitlerweile auch so gemacht...

Mein einziges problem ist nun, das ich Flash nic ht installiert bekomme...
Ich sehe zwar das symbol für das plugin um es herunterzuladen,aber wenn ich das mache, klappt es nicht...
Auch das manuelle kopieren in den Plugin-ordner hilft nicht...


----------

